
Ask HN: Is This Project Manager Desciption Normal? - le-mark
<i>The Product Manager will be responsible for product vision, planning, marketing, and business success.  The ideal candidate must have proven management skills, including the ability to drive analytical rigor in decision-making, strong business acumen, and a solid ability to work cross-functionally.  The candidate must be able to articulate value propositions – internally and externally – and possess demonstrable expertise in driving strategic goals in concert with tactical execution.</i><p><i>Core job functions will include customer and market research, product roadmap, product requirements definition, product positioning and price strategy, competitive analysis, go-to-market support and customer care.</i><p>If a person can do all this, why would they work for anyone else? In a company with a single, main product shouldn&#x27;t this be the role of higher level executives?
======
ianceicys
"business success" unless it's an SVP role, or CSuite role then no a Product
Manager is not the correct role. From this posting and the requirement for
"Customer Care"...the role should be targeting the $300k range.

------
cimmanom
This looks like a product manager role, not a project manager role.

